# Friend Went to Jail...



## shorty (Oct 12, 2010)

Recently my best friend got arrested and right now it's unclear how long he will be incarcerated. The problem is, he left behind a variety of reptiles, amphibians, invertebrates, and plants and his mother, who has no experience raising anything but plants, has to care for them alone. I volunteered my time to help with whatever she needs, and I also took a few animals off her hands.

I took a Tokay gecko, a marbled gecko, a brown anole, an emperor scorpion, and a T. sinensis male. Obviously, I won't have any problems that I can't handle with the mantis, but keeping the reptiles is foreign territory for me. If anyone has any information, tips, advice or anything I might need to know about the aforementioned species, I'd greatly appreciate the help.

Also, there's one more thing that you guys might be able to help me with; I should have two marbled geckos but one escaped in my friend's room when trying to transfer it to a temporary container. My friend's mother and I have tried catching it the last two nights unsuccessfully and we're worried that it may die or get loose in the house before we can get it. His room is in the basement, the ceiling is covered in ductwork and there are so many places for it to go. It's so fast and it's hard to maneuver around all the large terrariums and lighting equipment still in the room. It has been a huge pain to catch this thing! :angry: 

I wish there were some way to trap it because it's so hard to catch it by hand.

Thanks in advance for any help you can offer.


----------



## MrPitseleh (Oct 13, 2010)

Have you tried the old box on a stick with a string trick?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 13, 2010)

good luck to you, u gonna need it! :blink:


----------



## nebrakacinese (Oct 17, 2010)

hi i would try a trap with water,he'sv gonna get thirsty with a small bowl of whatever he was being fed.Something similiar happened to me once.Or he'll get so weak he'll be able to be caught.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Oct 18, 2010)

get a net from the dollar store


----------



## GreenOasis (Oct 26, 2010)

Use masking tape flipped sticky side up around the edges of the room. (Even better, bait it with a cricket or two so that he has to walk onto the tape to try to get the cricket.)


----------

